# Half Chaps for Hunter Shows?



## ilovesonya (Oct 12, 2009)

I was just wondering if I can wear half chaps in schooling level hunter shows, or is it 'illegal/improper' to? I didn't show this year, but when I did, I used tall boots. I don't really like riding in tall boots, I don't know why, I just don't, so I was thinking this upcoming show season I could wear my black half-chaps with my paddock boots. I would be doing the flat classes and the over fences if my mare is ready. 

Thanks!


----------



## ocalagirl (Mar 31, 2010)

While some hunter shows may permit half chaps, it is always smart to dress your best. I would certainly wear tall boots if at all possible. I know that they aren't the most comfy, but it IS only one day. However, if you do decide to go with chaps, check your local show prize list to make sure you are within the rules.


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

Ocalagirl said it perfectly!

If you do wear half chaps make sure they are clean and neat and match your boots. No brown half chaps with black boots, etc.


----------



## Bethy (Aug 31, 2010)

IF and only IF halfchaps are accepted in your schooling, I would reccomend only using leather Half chaps. the "Easy cleaned" and ribbed chaps will not pass in the english show ring. Try riding in your tall boots till they drop. I hate HATE HATE new tall boots, but once they are broken in, they are amazing! Do all your barn chores, errands and riding in them for a while and they will soon break in.


----------



## VelvetsAB (Aug 11, 2010)

_For a schooling show, they are perfectly acceptable. _

_Anything above a schooling show, it would be better to invest in a pair of tall boots._


----------



## Opus (Jan 3, 2011)

I just got back into riding and invested in some Ariat paddock boots and half chaps (Classic III) that look pretty nice and are in smooth leather. I was a little shocked when my trainer said I could definitely show in these instead of tall boots at the local/schooling shows.

This would be in Florida, so I'm not sure about your area. For me, I'll probably just do a handful of shows in them until I can afford to pick up some tall boots. But having that option is certainly nice.


----------



## ErikaLynn (Aug 3, 2010)

I've seen half chaps worn in schooling shows, in my opinion I think it's sloppy looking. But it is not illegal. 

Why don't you ride all the time in breeches and tall boots to break them in and get used to them. I never liked wearing my tall boots neither, but I started riding in them everyday, and now I can't ride in anything else.


----------

